# Safeguard Easy 3.20SR1 Problem



## CaptHowdy (20. März 2004)

Hab auf meinem Laptop Safeguard Easy Installiert( AES 256bit ).
leider hatte ich meinen safeguard Kernel noch net gesichert und diesen irgendwie beschädigt.:-( 
hat vielleicht jemand eine idee, wie ich an meine daten kommen kann. ich hab ja immerhin meine usernames+ passwords.

Da liegen nämlich jetzt ne menge daten brach die mich viel arbeit und zeit gekostet haben.

wär schon wenn man das cracken könnte


----------



## lotharf (19. Juli 2004)

*SafeGuardEasy*

Hallo CaptHowdy,

ich kann Ihnen 100 %ig helfen. Senden Sie mir eine Mail an lotharf@freenet.de, und ich sage Ihnen, wie Sie Ihre Daten wieder bekommen.


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Juli 2004)

Warum die Lösung hier nicht direkt posten? Angst? Halbseichtes Angebot?


----------



## Iveco (26. Juli 2004)

*bitte löschen*

hab festplatte formatiert hatte keine lösung :/


----------



## crentsch (4. August 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meiner Platte sind 2 Partitionen von 3 die chiffriert sind. Die Bootpartition musste ich formatieren weil nix mehr ging. Konnte auch keín SGE mehr deinstallieren, so sind die anderen beiden noch verschlüsselt. Ich habe leider keine Notfalldiskette und auch keine Sicherung des Kernels. Ich hatte mir auch schon eine Notfalldiskette erstellt und den Punkt reparieren gewählt aber das konnte mir auch nich helfen.

Hat irgendjemand einen Lösungsvorschlag, die passenden Passcodes habe ich noch.
Wäre euch wirklich dankbar.

Mfg
Conrad


----------



## cybSlaSh (19. September 2004)

Hallo, wenn du die Nofalldisk hast, einfach xp neu inst. danach SGE inst. aber ohne etwas neu zu verschlüsseln, also bei der Inst. Von SGE Partitionsweise Verschlüsselung auswählen aber keine Part. auswählen, dann wird SGE-inst. aber keine Partition verschlüsselt! Danach alles so einstellen wie vorher User, PW usw. 2 x Neustart bis die Bootauth läuft danach den MBR mit Dos Bootdisk Fdisk /MBR platt machen,  mit der SGE-Notfalldisk booten und den gesicherten Kernel einspielen! die Rücksicherung des Kernels beinhaltet auch die Wiederherstellung des ursprünglichen MBR jedoch nur wenn vorher Fdisk  /mbr ausgeführt wurde! Nach einem  Neustart sollten die verschlüsselten Partitionen wieder  integriert und lesbar sein!

ACHTUNG: ohne Notfalldisk (Kernelsicherung) kann dir die Daten nicht mal der Hersteller wieder zurückholen! Logisch oder, sonnst wäre das Programm ja sinnlos!

Gruß

cyb$lash


----------



## TomRock (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe ein ganz großes Problem. Habe seit langem Safeguard easy auf dem Rechner und das lief bisher immer problemlos. 

Jetzt habe ich aber wohl einen Riesenfehler begangen. 

Mein Rechner (250 GB) besteht aus 12 Partitionen von denen 10 Verschlüsselt sind. Mein Betriebssystem läuft auf DWINXP Prof.) 

Ich habe nun die Partition C neu Formatiert und eine neuere Version von XP installiert. Ich war dabei sicher das die Sicherheitsabfrage von Safeguard easy vor dem booten erhalten bleibt und das neue Betriebssystem einfach in der BOOT.ini mit aufgenommen wird. 

Dem ist aber nicht so. 

Es läuft nur noch das neue Betriebssystem, alle verschlüsselten Partitionen sind nicht zugänglich und die Sicherheitsabfrage (Dessen Passwörter mir ja beakannt sind ist weg). 

Ebenso finde ich mit dem Befehl bootcfg /rebuild auch keine Betriebssystem auf D: 

Ich habe zwar immer die Sicherungskernels erstellt allerdings liegen die auch auf der D. platte und ich komme ja nicht ran. 

Es muss doch irgendeine möglichkeit geben direkt auf die Kernels zuzugreifen 
Wie komme ich an die Sicherheitsabfrage Bzw. was kann ich machen ?


----------



## cybSlaSh (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

in diesem Fall also wenn der Sicherungsskernel auf einer verschlüsselten Partition liegt, da hast Du verlohren no Way. Deine Daten sind  so weg im Nirvana.

Es gibt keine möglichkeit diese wiederherzustellen!

P.S. also sagmal ein bischen "nachdenken" wo man Sicherungkernel speichert währe manchmal schon nicht schlecht! ;-)

Gruß

cybSlaSh


----------



## TomRock (3. Oktober 2004)

Aber ich habe ja das bestehende System mit der passwortabfrage usw. auf der Partition D: nicht angerührt. 


Kann man nicht irgendwie den PC dazu kriegen das er nach dem Passwort fragt damit ich wieder mit dem (vorhandenen) System auf Partition D: booten kann? 

Ohne Safeguardeasy läuft sowas mit dem Befehl bootcfg /rebuild 

In den Daten hängen fast 10 Jahre Arbeit...


----------



## cybSlaSh (3. Oktober 2004)

Tja so ist das nunmal,  jedefalls hast Du mit deiner neu Inst. von Win XP den alten MBR überschrieben, in diesem ist aber nunmal ein Teil des Kernels integriert (MBR=Bootrecord weg so ist auch der Kernel weg)! Falls Du Lw d:\ nicht verschlüsselt und auch nicht formatiert hast, dann müsstest Du eigentlich nach dem Booten von Lw. c:\ an deine Kernelsicherung rannkommen, so wie Du sagtest hast Du ja die Sicherung auf D:\ abgelegt.

Andernfalls solltest Du nicht mehr an den Kernels kommen , und Du hast Dir Deine Verschlüsselungs Keys aufgeschrieben, und nicht wie es die meisten machen diese von SafeGuardeasy selbst generieren lassen. Dann kannst du einfach bei der Inst. den selben Algorithmus verwenden und natürlich den selben Verschl. key`s wieder verwenden und das Problem wäre auch ohne Kernelsicherung gelöst!

Falls Du nicht  mehr an die  Kernelsicherung kommst und auch noch zufallsgenerierte Key`s hast dann führt kein weg mehr zu Deinen Daten! 10 Jahre hin oder her, da kann Dir dann nichtmal der Hersteller helfen!


----------

